# Lumps & Bumps + Surgery



## mikhal (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello everyone,

My 6 year old Sara is going into the vet tomorrow for teeth cleaning.
From about July this year, I found a lump on her chest. It's realtively small and soft, so the vet said just to keep in an eye out for now, and maybe when she goes for her next teeth cleaning, to remove it (since she'll be under anyway).

Fast forward to today, where Sara has about 4 lumps. 
The strange this is it's all on her right side.

3 out of the 4 are small. They feel like a big mosquito bite, and generally they are soft.
However, there is 1 big one (maybe the size of an eraser) that is quite hard. I thought it was part of her rib cage when I first found it.
That bothers me.

Anyway, tomorrow I will discuss with the vet. The vet wants to remove all of the lumps to be cautious, but to me that seems so drastic. I wanted to do a needle aspiration (sp?) first, but now that there are 4 lumps, I don't know what's best.
The big, harder lump worries me the most.

Anyone had/have an experience like this? I am very worried about my Sara for tomorrow.

Mikhal


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Good luck - you are better off taking care of them now if she is having her teeth cleaned anyhow.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*i Agree, Have Them All Removed Whilr She Has Her Dental. I Found A Lump On Honey's Chest In The "v" Where Her Ribs Meet. It Was About The Size Of A Quarter, And Even Flat. For All The World It Was Like She Had A Quarter Under Her Skin.*

*she Was Due A Dental, So Set Up To Have Dental And Lump Removed 2 Weeks Later. The Lump Did Trurn Out To Be A Fatty Tumor, But I Was Glad It Was Gone And I Knew For Sure. I Had Just My Golden Girl, Kaycee. A Couple Of Months Before To A Gastric Tumor. I Do Tend To Be A Bit Of A Worry Wart, But I Just Will Not Take Chances On Limps.*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with the others to get them removed when she is under anesthesia. That way if there is something up with them (and probably wont be a problem) they are removed and she only had to go under once. 
I am going thru that with my Shelby girl tomorrow. She is having 4 moles removed tomorrow. One is on her eyelid, 1 on her paw, one on her neck (that keeps bleeding) and one on her forehead. We were only going to remove two of them but he said since she is under better to remove them all.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't agree. If they're lipomas, a needle aspirate will tell you that, and there's no sense carving on a dog for a lipoma, in my opinion. If it's possible, I'd have the vet do an anspiration on all of them before the dental; he/she can tell right away if they'r lipomas by putting the aspirate on a slide and mixing with water. Oil and water don't mix! Then I'd be talking to the vet about what to take off when Sara's under anesthesia.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree with Finn's Fan, if they're lipomas you generally leave them alone. There's no point in "carving up the dog" over harmless bumps, which you will find about 100 more of in the next few years if they're lipomas.....


----------



## Carol V (Aug 9, 2008)

After seeing an oncology surgeon for Harry during his illness, I was told that it is better for the surgeons to know what they are dealing with using a needle bx as it may cancel a surgery on a lipoma or benign growth but also may better plan the surgery for the boundaries as some malignant tumors just need complete resection for a "cure"...


:crossfing for a good outcome for you guys...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My philosophy has been if it is in an area that might cause pain when the dog walks, or is irritating to the dog it needs to be removed. Our 11 year old recently had surgery on a lump (while getting his teeth cleaned) that had started to bother him on his flank. He actually dug into so hard with his teeth it drew blood. It was NOT a lipoma lke everyone had assumed, but some other type of tumor that was benign. It took the surgeon a long time to dig it out. On the day of the surgery we found one on his leg as well that had grown almost overnight. That one was also removed and was sitting on top of a vein. It would have caused all sorts of problems had it grown any further. Not all lumps are fatty tumors and some fatty tumors can cause physical pain or impairment, so it's best to make removal decisions on a case by case basis.


----------



## mikhal (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello everyone.

Thanks so much for all of your comments.

Yesterday, Sara had her teeth cleaned and one of the lumps removed.
From your comments, and from discussing with the vet, I choose to do the needle aspirate on 3 of the 4 lumps (one was some form of cyst that the doc wasn't worried about, and the other 2 was just a lipoma).
The larger lump was removed. The vet thinks it's probably a lipoma, but will send it out to be sure. It felt more solid than the others because it was tucked next to her muscle on her chest (as I was told).

Now, Sara is recovering. She has a pretty long cut down her right side.

My concern now is for her not to itch the stitching. She doesn't seem to want to go at it with her mouth, but I've caught her this morning trying to itch with her hind leg.

Anyone have any suggestions on how to keep Sara from itching herself? Before, when she had a hot spot, I put a sock on her hind foot, but it didn't stop her (too much) I would return to find a bloody sock!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hope Sara can rest easier this time with her incision. I would get a t shirt and put it on her and tie it on the top to keep it close to her skiin. Hopefully that will work. 
Prayers that the lump turns up as another cyst.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Hope your girl is ok.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

glad she is doing fine!.
Would use an e-collar when you can't keep an eye on her!.It will protect it from her back leg!!.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm glad to hear she is doing OK and hopfully the other lump was just a different lipoma. Selka has many lipomas and the vet has aspirated them all and removed liquid fat.
I am having him checked again in Jan. It scares me he has so many and we are working to have him lose weight to hopefully prevent developing more.

Continued good health for your baby!


----------

